# need ideas for a hide?



## spark678 (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a hide? I currently have one hide made out of 2 bricks and a thick tile on top of it in the basking area. I can imagine he wouldnt like to go under the tile and hide because it could be a little hot for him. I would like to put a hide on the cool side or somewhere in the middle. Im thinking about maybe using a box or some kind of plastic container. The enclosure is 7x3x2.5. Any suggestions and pics of what you did? thanks!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

what I had for my old tegu and what I will do for my tegus I have now when they get older is buy one of those dog carriers that come in two pieces (split directly in half) and use one half per tank, plenty big enough for a big tegu and not quite as ghetto looking as bricks and tiles lol


----------



## james.w (Sep 26, 2011)

How big is your Tegu? I use a cat litter box with a hole cut in one side, it is buried in the dirt so only the opening is visible. I also have cinder blocks that double as a basking spot and hide. 

If it is for a smaller tegu, plastic flower pots turned upside down with a hole cut in the side work great.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

I think its kinda stupid they don't make hides for large reptiles, then again from what I noticed they don't make much of anything for large monitors and tegus, must not be a very big market


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah but can you imagine what a pet store would charge for, say, a 3 1/2' hide? haha I would recommend sterilizing one of those wovemnbaskets from the arts and crafts section in WalMart. They look good, they're cheap, and they come in all different sizes.


----------



## james.w (Sep 26, 2011)

Rubbermaid tubs can be cut down and make perfect hides for large lizards, home depot also sell large, hollow faux rocks that can be used. A guy I know had a 6' Black Throat that he used one for.


----------



## spark678 (Sep 26, 2011)

good ideas thanks guys! right now hes a baby as soon as bobby ships him. i cant wait


----------

